# Ask an Emirati



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

On Facebook

Here

Now is it just me being cynical (I'm not a "friend" of Sheikh Maktoum either) or, knowing the UAE (I have a few friends who regularly have their phones tapped etc.), is this just a publicity stunt to try to show the world that the Emiratis actually care for the expats cos by and large the Emirati's don't care about them - or why would they not let them settle here having built their country and often born here?

Personally I won't go near it with a barge pole


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I have emirati friends here in dubai and yes they do care! what is your problem?


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

wandabug said:


> I have emirati friends here in dubai and yes they do care! what is your problem?


That's you told Andy.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Not at all, on a micro level they may do, but on a macro/government level they don't.

If so you (as an expat) wouldn't be treated like a second class citizen, you would get free schooling, a free house, 25% more salary etc. etc. Oh and you wouldn't have to bother about renewing your visa every three years, if you had a communicable disease you wouldn't be deported - should I go on?

So don't come that "I have an Emirati friend" bollocks with me.

We all have mates who are "locals".....


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

It is their country and therefore they should be entitled.I do not expect free schooling, house, medical care etc and why should I???? If the UK limited it's free education,medical care, housing benefits etc to it's citizens only it wouldn't be in the mess it is now. I chose to come to Dubai to work not for benefits, I, like every other expat, knew the score before I arrived and I for one am happy with it, I never came expecting a free ride and have never felt like a second class citizen. Any1 who has a problem with it need not come to Dubai - simple as. if you want to live off the state go to England like every other scrounger in the world. Me, I work for what I have and am proud to do so.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

So you've answered around 40% of my points, I'm sat here with baited breath for the others....


----------



## KD4 (Dec 18, 2009)

wandabug said:


> It is their country and therefore they should be entitled.I do not expect free schooling, house, medical care etc and why should I???? If the UK limited it's free education,medical care, housing benefits etc to it's citizens only it wouldn't be in the mess it is now. I chose to come to Dubai to work not for benefits, I, like every other expat, knew the score before I arrived and I for one am happy with it, I never came expecting a free ride and have never felt like a second class citizen. Any1 who has a problem with it need not come to Dubai - simple as. if you want to live off the state go to England like every other scrounger in the world. Me, I work for what I have and am proud to do so.


I like to congratulate you for your judgmental (and dare I say totally biased) comments about life in Britain :clap2:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I dont even understand what you are trying to ask ??? 

And the emiratis I know (I only personally know three though) enjoy the diversity but would like to see less expats and more emiratis. Its why they are suppose to have babies, babies, babies....


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

Very well said Sir


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

wandabug said:


> I have emirati friends here in dubai and yes they do care! what is your problem?


So do I and some of them dont give a [email protected]@t about expats that they are not friends with and some are over friendly.
Just like every other country.


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

The Facebook page is an absolute riot!!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Who thinks the page is a hoax?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The guy has a column in one of the local papers IIRC, might be the magazine you get with Gulf News at the weekend. So could be legit on that basis.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If he is legit, and really just trying to be nice and open, then I guess cudos to him. Guess I could see that as some of the emiratis I have come across are just crazy naive like nice in a way. 

Seems a bit odd but then, people ask really strange questions on this forum.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I just wouldn't want all my personal info to be seen by anyone i don't know, and knowing this country, not everything is as it seems.

Or am I just being overly cautious...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I couldn't resist it, he states that eating and drinking outside during Ramadan is allowed, yet Article 313 of the Federal Penal Code of the United Arab Emirates, states that a public intake of food and beverage during daytime hours of the month of Ramadan is forbidden.....

Nothing like correcting peoples mistakes....

That'll be me for deportation then!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

This is what I meant by Andy wasnt in rare form last night...


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> I couldn't resist it, he states that eating and drinking outside during Ramadan is allowed, yet Article 313 of the Federal Penal Code of the United Arab Emirates, states that a public intake of food and beverage during daytime hours of the month of Ramadan is forbidden.....
> 
> Nothing like correcting peoples mistakes....
> 
> That'll be me for deportation then!


Not again.......................????


----------



## DubaiCharmer (Jul 8, 2010)

The whole topic is just pathetic .. LoL


As an educated local guy i would tell you that all expats are welcomed in Dubai , and treated like it was their own home .. 

:focus:Cuz :

A) In a Macro-level . the government welcomes tourists from all over the world and treat em all good cuz dubai is a multinational place and a large portion of its income comes from tourism.

B) In a Micro-level, we locals were raised up on manners and two attributes usually were famously known in, Generosity( i wonder if the spelling is correct lol ) and good hospitatality.

In conclusion, 
would recommend guys in the admin to delete the topic lol


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

DubaiCharmer said:


> The whole topic is just pathetic .. LoL
> 
> 
> As an educated local guy i would tell you that all expats are welcomed in Dubai , and treated like it was their own home ..
> ...




It's a fair topic for discussion.

I would question your first sentance. Perhaps you could explain the hypocrisy of UAE nationals being treated differently under the law?

1. The police segeant and government official who drove so dangerously on SZR and have received nothing more than a Dhs 1,000 fine

2. The Emirati actress who has been convicted for drink driving (whilst filming a series for Ramadan!) who has been fined only. Anyone else would have been imprisoned.

3. Why two consenting (expat) adults who kissed at 2.00am - endangering no-one - were jailed and deported.

Expats are not treated as they would be in their home countries. These recent cases serve to highlight the double standards that annoy and upset so many people.

-


----------



## DubaiCharmer (Jul 8, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> It's a fair topic for discussion.
> 
> I would question your first sentance. Perhaps you could explain the hypocrisy of UAE nationals being treated differently under the law?
> 
> ...


Well Mate :confused2: ,

As for the first two points , i think as we locals call it ( vitamin-W) loooool its called in arabic "WASTA" , which means that porbably they have some PR or know some guys that would help em a lil bit . and i dont actually think that the third point is true , theres no way thats a possible scene to happen , why would they get deported for such a reason ? :confused2:
lemme remind you of a case that happend in 2007 .. which was the largely covered case in the newspaper and known alot , a british couple havin sex on the beach in a mid day afternoon in front of the children , well , this case was the only case were expats got courted and fined and deported , cuz if u think of it in a common sense , that action was so wrong  

Well well , in conclusion you cant judge a whole society on an individual actions right mate ?  so things may happen .. but lookin on the overall perspective of it .. it is a welcoming enviroment right ? :clap2:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

DubaiCharmer said:


> Well Mate :confused2: ,
> 
> As for the first two points , i think as we locals call it ( vitamin-W) loooool its called in arabic "WASTA" , which means that porbably they have some PR or know some guys that would help em a lil bit . and i dont actually think that the third point is true , theres no way thats a possible scene to happen , why would they get deported for such a reason ? :confused2:
> lemme remind you of a case that happend in 2007 .. which was the largely covered case in the newspaper and known alot , a british couple havin sex on the beach in a mid day afternoon in front of the children , well , this case was the only case were expats got courted and fined and deported , cuz if u think of it in a common sense , that action was so wrong
> ...



We know all about Wasta, although I haven't heard it referred to as Vitamin W before! We also know all about the sex on the beach couple and most of us agree that their behaviour was wrong. It just seems to most expats that whilst laws get broken the punishments don't fit the crime. 

As a right-minded individual, surely you agree the that punishments meted out by the courts to most locals are far more leniant than to expats. Human life seems to have little value, when punishments for murder, rape, dangerous driving etc are given lighter punishments than something that happens between two consenting adults.

I have lived here for quite a few years and am largely happy here, but cases like this do make you question if this place has any concern for non-locals. Theses stories are reported in many other countries and makes the UAE look like a laughing stock 
-


----------



## DubaiCharmer (Jul 8, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> We know all about Wasta, although I haven't heard it referred to as Vitamin W before! We also know all about the sex on the beach couple and most of us agree that their behaviour was wrong. It just seems to most expats that whilst laws get broken the punishments don't fit the crime.
> 
> As a right-minded individual, surely you agree the that punishments meted out by the courts to most locals are far more leniant than to expats. Human life seems to have little value, when punishments for murder, rape, dangerous driving etc are given lighter punishments than something that happens between two consenting adults.
> 
> ...


Well Bro  , I dont blame you with that thinking cuz u know what ? the media does it all .. but in real-life bro , i can tell you that unless the vitamin exists , their treated fairly .. i tell you this and can gurantee it to you , some jails are filled with some local garbage but as i told u , they try to be leinent in cases where it could be fixable, but if not , as in big cases , even the vitamin doesnt work .. lol


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

DubaiCharmer said:


> Well Bro  , I dont blame you with that thinking cuz u know what ? the media does it all .. but in real-life bro , i can tell you that unless the vitamin exists , their treated fairly .. i tell you this and can gurantee it to you , some jails are filled with some local garbage but as i told u , they try to be leinent in cases where it could be fixable, but if not , as in big cases , even the vitamin doesnt work .. lol



Ahem, I'm female 

Then you must also get annoyed and frustrated at stories like this?

-


----------



## DubaiCharmer (Jul 8, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Ahem, I'm female
> 
> Then you must also get annoyed and frustrated at stories like this?
> 
> -


Ohlala ,  a Female LOL 

Just kiddin :tongue1:

Emm , ya we do got frustrated on such things , i believe in equilty


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

DubaiCharmer said:


> Ohlala ,  a Female LOL
> 
> Just kiddin :tongue1:
> 
> Emm , ya we do got frustrated on such things , i believe in equilty


 Good for you.

Welcome to the forum.

-


----------



## DubaiCharmer (Jul 8, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Good for you.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> -


Thank you


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

What planet are you living on bro?

Do you not read the press?


----------



## DubaiCharmer (Jul 8, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> What planet are you living on bro?
> 
> Do you not read the press?


Bro , its all media .. :confused2:

Try convincing me on why the hell would they arrest a couple french kissing ?:confused2: at 2 am


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It was done (so Al Niyaba say) on the child of an Emirati woman complained to their mother, mother phoned police.

That's not me saying that, that is your public prosecution people.

Personally i think it was a little more than that but that was never reported....


----------



## DubaiCharmer (Jul 8, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> It was done (so Al Niyaba say) on the child of an Emirati woman complained to their mother, mother phoned police.
> 
> That's not me saying that, that is your public prosecution people.
> 
> Personally i think it was a little more than that but that was never reported....


Bro :confused2:

how would a child be out at 2 am it doesnt connect all together ..

Are we speakin on the same topic 

As far as i know No legal action would happen towards the couple unless it was really over ( like making up in the street ) infront of children ..


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Have a read....

Detained in Dubai


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And so you can read what YOUR (very biased) press reported...

http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/crime/british-kissing-couple-loses-jail-appeal-in-dubai-1.607664

And here (not GN etc.).

How a kiss landed British couple in court in Dubai | EUTimes.net


----------



## DubaiCharmer (Jul 8, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Have a read....
> 
> Detained in Dubai


Bro i browsed the link ..

its about a guy who get cought in the airport smuggling drugs :confused2:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And so you can read what YOUR (very biased) press reported...

gulfnews : British kissing couple loses jail appeal in Dubai

And here (not GN etc.).

How a kiss landed British couple in court in Dubai | EUTimes.net


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> And so you can read what YOUR (very biased) press reported...
> 
> gulfnews : British kissing couple loses jail appeal in Dubai
> 
> ...


PS. She hasn't half got fat thighs....


----------



## DubaiCharmer (Jul 8, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> And so you can read what YOUR (very biased) press reported...
> 
> gulfnews : British kissing couple loses jail appeal in Dubai
> 
> ...


Bro 

I think they deserved it  .. i mean what if your child or lil bro or sis were on the beach that day :confused2: would you be happy that ur children attend such a scene ? a british couple literally havin sex ? :confused2:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

DubaiCharmer said:


> Bro i browsed the link ..
> 
> its about a guy who get cought in the airport smuggling drugs :confused2:


No it's not, the guy had a drug in his urine/blood sample, there was no proof he had taken it in the UAE, they couldn't find any actual drug anywhere in his house/car/clothes/belongings etc.

But he still got 4 years.

So basically in the UAE you can be prosecuted for something you have done elsewhere in the world?

That's nice.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

DubaiCharmer said:


> Bro
> 
> I think they deserved it  .. i mean what if your child or lil bro or sis were on the beach that day :confused2: would you be happy that ur children attend such a scene ? a british couple literally havin sex ? :confused2:


I gues you didn't read it, YOUR public prosecutor/police/courts said they only kissed....

As I stated before, I think there was a bit more to it than that - and yes personally i think it's disgusting behaviour in public - but that was never reported.

All that was reported (by your court) was that an Emirati's child saw them kissing, not the mother, and they were arrested.


----------



## DubaiCharmer (Jul 8, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> No it's not, the guy had a drug in his urine/blood sample, there was no proof he had taken it in the UAE, they couldn't find any actual drug anywhere in his house/car/clothes/belongings etc.
> 
> But he still got 4 years.
> 
> ...


Bro the video says that they found percentage of hashish in the sand in his bag .. why would we let em in :confused2:

of course its illegal :ranger:


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

DubaiCharmer said:


> how would a child be out at 2 am it doesnt connect all together ..


I see both arabic and indian families out with their children at all hours.


----------



## DubaiCharmer (Jul 8, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> I see both arabic and indian families out with their children at all hours.


Yah well me 2 :confused2:

But the story doesnt sound right .. 

i mean if u scroll up and read, we were argueing about it ..

this issue with the kids , as a member told me , she said a couple got caught by the police cuz a kid called his mum and she informed the police ( why would a child be alone at that time ) ..this is what i meant mate 


And the other case , is true they got caught cuz of sex on the beach in the afternoon lool i remember it well


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And the biggest number of drug users in the Emirates are... Emiratis....

The largest number of people imprisoned for drug use in the UAE are.... Emiratis...

The first people to be given a pardon (twice a year) are.... Emiratis!

But no, the expats aren't second class citizens are they?

Don't get me wrong, I like you guys, I've had more than just a few adventures with some (very serious, Vitamin W+) people here, in a lot of ways i pity you, cos a lot of the guys i know don't have any real identity, they're torn between tradition/religion and the (decadent) west. They don't have any real history and don't know who they are.

As I said, i pity them.


----------



## DubaiCharmer (Jul 8, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> It's a fair topic for discussion.
> 
> I would question your first sentance. Perhaps you could explain the hypocrisy of UAE nationals being treated differently under the law?
> 
> ...


Number 3 Mr.Rossi XD


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

DubaiCharmer said:


> And the other case , is true they got caught cuz of sex on the beach in the afternoon lool i remember it well


Well if you will do champagne brunches at yolumba...

Pretty much everyone I know agrees with you on that byw. Not nice.


----------



## DubaiCharmer (Jul 8, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> And the biggest number of drug users in the Emirates are... Emiratis....
> 
> The largest number of people imprisoned for drug use in the UAE are.... Emiratis...
> 
> ...


Who mentioned anyting about bein second class citizens mate :confused2:

I Believe were all equal here


----------



## DubaiCharmer (Jul 8, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Well if you will do champagne brunches at yolumba...
> 
> Pretty much everyone I know agrees with you on that byw. Not nice.


Yah it wasnt nice at all ..

i mean its not even a private beach , SEX in public on jumierah beach .. Well hellooo? lol 

i guess they got what they deserve :clap2:

innocent children seeing that ? cant tolerate that  lol


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

DubaiCharmer said:


> Who mentioned anyting about bein second class citizens mate :confused2:
> 
> I Believe were all equal here


That's fantastic, I'm really pleased, unfortunately your government doesn't agree with you....


----------



## DubaiCharmer (Jul 8, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> That's fantastic, I'm really pleased, unfortunately your government doesn't agree with you....


Gmme one example where the gov didnt treat us equally :confused2:


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

DubaiCharmer said:


> she said a couple got caught by the police cuz a kid called his mum and she informed the police ( why would a child be alone at that time ) ..this is what i meant mate



I don't think any story reported the mother and child being seperated at the time, just the mother never saw the kiss, only the child.

The sex on the beach case is totally different and I doubt few people disagree on that one.

On another topic, in your first post you mention "we locals were raised up on manners". 

If that is the case why I am constantly in arguements with people who push past in the supermarket or clothes shop for example. The labour office, RTA etc is even worse, sit there for hours while locals constantly push in.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

DubaiCharmer said:


> Yah it wasnt nice at all ..
> 
> i mean its not even a private beach , SEX in public on jumierah beach .. Well hellooo? lol
> 
> ...


No one is arguing that having sex on a public beach is right, but did it really deserve the severity of the punishment that they got? Such an offence is illegal in just about every country (including the UK), but no one was harmed.

Two adults snogging in a restaurant at 2.00am is inappropriate, but not, in itself, a serious crime as no one was injured. The court records show that the woman who complained didn't even bother going to court, yet they were still convicted and jailed for a minor offence. Perhaps the local woman should have been reprimanded for being an unfit mother and taking a two year old out in the middle of the night? A couple of locals that I have spoken to have said that this woman's actions were pathetic and that her bahaviour was shameful.

There is a far bigger danger to children in all the dangerous driving and lack of seatbelt wearing than there is in a small child seeing a couple of people kissing. The proprities are all wrong.

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

DubaiCharmer said:


> Gmme one example where the gov didnt treat us equally :confused2:


You get 20% more salary (by law for gov companies) FACT
You "own" 51% of all (non freezone) companies. FACT
You (as a government entity) do not give passports to people who were legitimately born here.
Schooling?
Housing?
Preferential loans?
Emiratisation?

Loads really...


----------



## DubaiCharmer (Jul 8, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> I don't think any story reported the mother and child being seperated at the time, just the mother never saw the kiss, only the child.
> 
> The sex on the beach case is totally different and I doubt few people disagree on that one.
> 
> ...


hey mate , 

two things , not every one wearing a white dress is a local lol , and in every country theres the bad and good ppl .. 

so i cant guarntee the manners on all of em , except the ones that come from a known family , those i can guarntee , but the other ones may have attitudes or issues god knows, cuz they wont raised properly , so weve got both LOL :tongue1:

and when i said (we locals raised up on manners) i meant myself in that phrase, cant u see me here struggling to explain lol  :focus: anyways , i have to agree that some locals have bad manners too , cant have em all good eh ?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

DubaiCharmer said:


> hey mate ,
> 
> two things , not every one wearing a white dress is a local lol , and in every country theres the bad and good ppl ..
> 
> ...


They are sometimes the worst...

Petulant child and all that....


----------



## DubaiCharmer (Jul 8, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> You get 20% more salary (by law for gov companies) FACT
> You "own" 51% of all (non freezone) companies. FACT
> You (as a government entity) do not give passports to people who were legitimately born here.
> Schooling?
> ...


Not in all cases Mate , some expats have triple the salary of locals :confused2:

u have to have some variations there .. and exceptions too :juggle:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Lets not scare Mr Charmer off so quickly. Its not his fault of things that happenes here. We should play a bit nice.


----------



## DubaiCharmer (Jul 8, 2010)

ALRIGHT ALRIGHT .. lol GTG ,, talk to u guys later hold these thoughts ill try to answer what i can later on tonight .. am leavin the office LoL xD~


----------



## DubaiCharmer (Jul 8, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Lets not scare Mr Charmer off so quickly. Its not his fault of things that happenes here. We should play a bit nice.


High Five Guurl :clap2::clap2::clap2:

lol am trying to reply 3 Qs a time lol .. am i the first local down here or what  LOL


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

DubaiCharmer said:


> ALRIGHT ALRIGHT .. lol GTG ,, talk to u guys later hold these thoughts ill try to answer what i can later on tonight .. *am leavin the office *LoL xD~


Bloody part time worker!


----------



## DubaiCharmer (Jul 8, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Bloody part time worker!





Whats that tone all about .. am working normal office hours ..

I wonder whats goin on with you mate .. 

All i know that am happy with what i do and i started to think of most members are like my family .. and would post in a mature way :confused2:


Thanks Greedy ! :ranger:
Cheeers big time !


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

DubaiCharmer said:


> High Five Guurl :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> lol am trying to reply 3 Qs a time lol .. am i the first local down here or what  LOL


Not many of you ever hang around once they get a couple of difficult questions. 

We do know that there is good and bad everywhere, but again, most of us have had too many unpleasant experiences and seen too much injustice not be get annoyed from time to time. There are numerous occasions when I have pointed out to posters that not every guy in a kandora or every woman in an abaya is Emirati.

It's good to get a different perspective on things, but that works both ways. 

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Sorry you don't understand the sarcastic term in my posts.....

Oh and re Emiratis being treated differently...

What message does this send? - National News

Now if they weren't locals, how do you think they'd have been treated?


----------



## DubaiCharmer (Jul 8, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Not many of you ever hang around once they get a couple of difficult questions.
> 
> We do know that there is good and bad everywhere, but again, most of us have had too many unpleasant experiences and seen too much injustice not be get annoyed from time to time. There are numerous occasions when I have pointed out to posters that not every guy in a kandora or every woman in an abaya is Emirati.
> 
> ...


Yah True. X)

Perhaps I should set up a meeting this weekend in a lounge for the members with issues lol xPp 
And then let em question me until they're done LOL xPp


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Big Issue?


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Big Issue?


Help the homeless sir...


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

Back to the original point ... what on earth is wrong with the 'Ask an Emirati' FB page??
I don't have a cynical bone in my body and I would much rather look on the positive side of any situation (and believe me - I have been tested many times in the past few months here in Dubai!!)
I think any initiative that encourages positive interaction between Emiratis and Expats can only be a good thing (which is pretty much what I've said on the FB page, which, yes, I've joined)
It can be damn tough living here and in my opinion 'every little helps' when it comes to a bit more understanding between us all.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Well said Anna.


----------

